# New Orthodox Study Bible



## SolaGratia (May 29, 2008)

Any Thoughts (Link Below)?

Features Include:


Old Testament newly translated from the Greek text of the Septuagint, including the Deuterocanon 
New Testament from the New King James Version 
Commentary drawn from the early Church Christians 
Easy-to-Locate liturgical readings 
Book Introductions and Outlines 
Subject Index 
Full-color Icons 
Full-color Maps 


Link: Thomas Nelson —  The Orthodox Study Bible – Jacketed Hardcover


----------



## JM (May 29, 2008)

I'll probably buy one.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

I think I will convert so I can use this new Tommy Nelson product in good faith!


----------



## Davidius (May 30, 2008)

Looks neat! I know that I am personally quite ignorant about the early Church fathers' thought.


----------



## AV1611 (May 30, 2008)

JM said:


> I'll probably buy one.



Are you turning EO on us?


----------



## JM (May 30, 2008)

It took me a good year in a Baptist Church before I lost the urge to cross myself, I know better then to return to idolitary.
j


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 30, 2008)

Good for them. We've done it enough ourselves, now they have one with their own emphasis. I don't know how anyone could knock it in light of everything else that's out there. Much of my mother's side of the family is nominally Greek Orthodox.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

If you want to know in a more systematized way what the early church thought I highly recommend IVP's commentary series Ancient Christian Commentary on the Scriptures.


----------



## caddy (Jun 3, 2008)

Orthodox Study Bible - Conciliar Press


----------



## yeutter (Jul 3, 2008)

I discovered that 3 Kingdoms Chapt 3 [which cooresponds to 1 Kings Chapter 3] omits verse 1 in the Orthodox version.


----------

